# mojo will not stop chirping



## sallymay1991 (Oct 6, 2013)

It's non stop, I try to feed him play with him bought him new toys anything I could think of .any suggestions ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried chirping back? No joke, just respond when he makes a noise and see if that helps.


----------



## sallymay1991 (Oct 6, 2013)

No I certainly will try that.


----------



## mregpm (May 18, 2016)

Hi we have an 20 week old male 

Sent from my InFocus M808 using Tapatalk


----------



## mregpm (May 18, 2016)

Hey we have a 20 week old male. We have him about 6 weeks. In the last couple of weeks be chirps and chirps even when he can see us both. When we chirp/whistle back a couple of times (both of us) he is happy and stops for a while.


Sent from my InFocus M808 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackie1b (Jul 26, 2015)

I have the same problem with my cockatiel, Dillon. It is driving me crazy. Some days he never stops and his wolf whistle is piercing loud. I have tried everything I know to do. When I whistle or chirp back at him he gets mad and shows it. When it gets too bad for me I cover him and he stops for awhile. Some days I have closed him up in a room for an hour so I could get some peace. I love him very much and really am trying to cope. I hope someone can give me some suggestions. Dillon is 2 & 1/2 years old.


----------



## jackie1b (Jul 26, 2015)

*Chirping and whistling non stop*

I have the same problem with my cockatiel, Dillon. It is driving me crazy. Some days he never stops and his wolf whistle is piercing loud. I have tried everything I know to do. When I whistle or chirp back at him he gets mad and shows it. When it gets too bad for me I cover him and he stops for awhile. Some days I have closed him up in a room for an hour so I could get some peace. I love him very much and really am trying to cope. I hope someone can give me some suggestions. Dillon is 2 & 1/2 years old. I have had him for 10 months. My daughter was the original owner.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

This is unfortunately common for single birds who are overly bonded to their owners.

My solution with Phoenix was getting him a buddy & moving them to their own room where they can't hear me and vice versa.


----------

